# Selling All Timeshares; not yet



## Westin5Star (Apr 13, 2013)

I first wanted to again thank all of my friends and the smart people on TUG that have helped me over many years.  I have learned so much and for that reason my family and I have had many many years of great vacations at our TSs.  As some of you know, my family and I have been considering a relocation outside the US.  We love tropical places, other cultures, and are just looking for some change.

Last year, we started a search for some places that we may want to live (or at least live part time).  Since that time we made trips to many countries and islands looking for the ideal spot.  Prior to booking trips, we always did weeks worth of research to try to find the perfect spots within each country.  We wanted to be within reasonable flying distance to the Western US (for friends and family) as well as a tropical location with a golf course and good schooling for our kids.  There were also many other little things like decent grocery stores, gym, snorkeling / diving, security, etc.  We have traveled to over 20 different countries and islands looking for that perfect spot.

Two weeks ago, we went to Panama expecting to fall in love and move there (that is what we did every time we went somewhere new).  We had even paid for and scheduled to be at the International Living conference last weekend.  Within a day or two of being in Panama and seeing a few beaches, driving in the city, etc. we knew that it was not for us.  Instead of going to the conference we decided to change our plans as we were not into wasting time.

About four weeks ago we were in Ambergris Caye.  I was talking to some guys at our hotel one night that were looking to relocate their families as well.  As I got to talking with them and sharing likes and dislikes, they recommended that I check out Roatan.  I immediately went up to my room and started doing research about Roatan and we knew that it looked like a strong possibility.  We found a nice golf course in a secure gated community with a great school 2 minutes away.  We knew that the diving and snorkeling would be great and I had even found a local gym through an internet search.

Instead of wasting our time in Panama (we did meet some great people and saw the canal- it just wasn't for us), we decided to leave a few days early and get flight to Roatan.  It wasn't easy last minute, but we were able to secure four tickets and headed to Roatan.  I had already contacted a real estate agent on the island who picked us up at the airport and had made our reservations for our villa rental on the golf course.

The airport was smaller than we expected but we got our luggage super fast and immigration and customs were a breeze.  Our real estate agent picked us up and we drove the short 10 minutes or so to Pristine Bay where we would be staying.  The drive was expected as there was a combination of nicer areas and areas that needed some TLC; we had been very used to seeing this in most of the areas that we had traveled to looking to relocate.

As soon as we arrived at Pristine Bay, we were amazed by the beauty.  We drove over a hill that was basically jungle and saw an amazing golf course (Pete Dye designed Black Pearl) with what looked like an Italian Village lining some of the higher areas.  Past the golf course was the beautiful Caribbean waters with amazing colors of turquoise, light blue, dark blue, and even a little brown (the reef).  We checked into our beautiful villa and got freshened up for an hour before starting tour.

Our real estate agents (husband and wife team Matt and Margot) picked us up and took us to a great lunch.  After lunch, they showed us some villas and residences within Pristine Bay.  The views and quality of workmanship were  great.  We also went down to the private white sand beach, saw the beach club, and many of the other amenities of the community.  After our tour of Pristine Bay, our real estate friends (notice they are now friends instead of agents) dropped us back at the villa.  Our family then rented a four seater golf cart and I drove the course repeatedly which was easy to do as there was rarely any golfers.  The course was amazing!  Later that night, our family went to dinner at the resort and started talking about and comparing Roatan to all the other places that we had visited.  It was too early to really decide because we hadn't seen or experienced much of the island other than the airport, short drive, and Pristine Bay.

The next day we spent time with our real estate friends.  They showed us 8-10 different properties throughout the island and within our standards for what we were looking for.  We visited the cool West End, the beautiful West Bay, and many other cool little residential communities.  Margot had a planned afternoon and evening with about 15 female friends and she invited my wife to go out with them.  I agreed to take care of the boys so the ladies went off to have a great time.  Matt spent some more time taking me to different stores, the gym, and continued to answer all of my questions about life on the island before dropping my boys and I off at our villa.  

After our tour, the boys and I went back to our villa at Pristine Bay.  Even though we saw some great places on the island, I knew that my preference was Pristine Bay.  The boys and I spent some time driving our golf cart around looking at the different residential lots available in Pristine Bay.  We also hung out at the beach club and we were the only ones there (very private).  While at the beach club, I noticed a table and chairs setup for dinner down on the beach.  I asked and found out that it was setup for the President of Honduras and his guests.  I was already in bed when my wife got back late and had a wonderful time meeting many new friends.

The next morning we decided to see the lots and villas one last time with Matt.  We decided on a lot that we liked and talked about putting in an offer to have Pristine Bay build us house.  We then flew back home and continued talking with Matt and Margot and planning our offer.  Yesterday, we found out that our offer was accepted.  We still have to finalize paperwork, approve the architects design, place the house on the lot, etc. but it looks like we finally found what we have been looking for.

Assuming all goes well over the next couple of months, I will most likely be selling most of our TSs (I will probably keep WLR and or WKV as a trader) as well as our houses Tahoe and SoCal.  Over the next year, we will probably be visiting Roatan 5-6 times during construction.  Our plan is to decide if we want to relocate to Roatan permanently when the house is finished or use it as a vacation home (4 or so months of the year).

When or if we actually start construction in Roatan, I will no doubt use this board as a resource to find out the best ways for us to sell our TSs.  I will no doubt keep reading and posting and will list my updates as they occur.  Thank you again to all that have been so helpful to me over the years!


----------



## GregT (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow, that is very exciting!  Please accept early congratulations and my best wishes that this evolves in the best way possible -- either as a terrific vacation home, or as your permanent home, whatever is best for you and your family.

I will look forward to your updates (and I will also look up Roatan on the internet) but it sounds terrific.

All the best,

Greg


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 13, 2013)

I didn't know either:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roatán


----------



## gravitar (Apr 13, 2013)

House Hunters International

More HHI

My owners update rep said this is the next location for an SVN resort


----------



## sjsharkie (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow!  Nice spot.  I only know Roatan because I have an acquaintance who is a master diver.  She has a vacation home there and I hear the diving is spectacular.  Have to get out there one day...

-ryan


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 13, 2013)

Roatan is on my list of possible vacation destinations after I saw it featured on HHI. It looks gorgeous, and snorkeling/SCUBA is supposed to be outstanding.   Unfortunately, flights aren't very easy from Cincinnati.  

I hope your home is gorgeous and that you have many awesome days spent on this island, whether it's your vacation home or primary residence.


----------



## jarta (Apr 13, 2013)

I've been to Roatan. What a wonderful surprise!  Small and inconveniently located. Smaller than St. Thomas.  Scenic beaches. Just as hilly as St. John. If you like the VI you are likely to love Roatan!  Salty


----------



## vss (Apr 13, 2013)

*Retirement*

Very interesting!  Probably like many others on the board, I am considering retirement and given all the research you have done, would like to ask you to rank the locales you have looked at.  Some considerations: (1) weather; (2) natural beauty/beaches/golf courses; (3) good Healthcare; (4) International airport or close to US; (5) spicy food; (6) household help; (7) low taxes.  Quite a laundry list.  Thanks for any insights you can provide...


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 13, 2013)

Fantastic!


----------



## PamMo (Apr 13, 2013)

That's very exciting! And what a change from SoCal and Tahoe!!!! Please keep posting here. I look forward to reading some great tales about your transition to Honduras!


----------



## steve1000 (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm enjoying learning about Roatan as I had not been familiar with it. Congratulations on your acquisition - it is very exciting and I am sure it will be spectacular whether you decide to relocate there full-time or only use it a portion of the year. It doesn't seem particularly convenient to the U.S. west coast but I'm sure you've determined it to be manageable. Best of luck with the building process and keep us posted on your progress. I look forward to your updates.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Apr 14, 2013)

it must be such an exciting time for you and your family. congratulations. keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## Pmuppet (Apr 14, 2013)

I also hadn't heard of this place, but it looks amazing.  Congratulations on your next adventure in your life.  Definitely look forward to hearing all about our experience.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 14, 2013)

Looks like a great place - I guess we will have to travel there to get that drink.


----------



## LisaH (Apr 14, 2013)

We are planning to go there in 2014 as our friend who works in the State Dept is going to be on assignment to Tegucigalpa for the next three years or so. Guess we will check it out for our possible retirement destinations as well.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 14, 2013)

Maybe we can form an exclusive Tuggers resort area...


----------



## gravitar (Apr 14, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> Maybe we can form an exclusive Tuggers resort area...



I heard from my owners update rep that they were considering building here  :rofl:


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 14, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> Looks like a great place - I guess we will have to travel there to get that drink.



At the swim up bar!


----------



## LisaH (Apr 14, 2013)

Westin5Star, sounds like you have been to Panama, Belize, and now Roatan. These are a few places we are contemplating as retirement destinations (at least 6 months out of a year). I would be very interested in hearing what makes you choose Roatan over the other places, especially comparing Roatan with Belize would be very helpful.


----------



## jarta (Apr 14, 2013)

LisaH said:


> Westin5Star, sounds like you have been to Panama, Belize, and now Roatan. These are a few places we are contemplating as retirement destinations (at least 6 months out of a year). I would be very interested in hearing what makes you choose Roatan over the other places, especially comparing Roatan with Belize would be very helpful.



LisaH,   ...   Standard of living is not everything.  Standard of living will not be low in the club 5Star is considering.  Belize or Panama will be lower cost.  Cost has never been much of a consideration for 5Star.

Roatan would not be desirable to me because of its remoteness.  I feel after I retire that my wife and I need to be close (time-wise) to good medical facilities.  Roatan is far-removed from top-notch medical facilities.

HOWEVER, did you ever considered buying timeshares so that, in your retirement, you can stay extended periods of time during winter at places like Palm Springs, SoCal Coast and Scottsdale (with hops over to HI) and the rest of the time in your home base at home - where the bulk of your old friends will probably remain?  It's what I have planned out.  I'm sure I am not alone.

All of my TS are in Platinum season (winter).  All, but my 1-br at FSA, are lockoffs.  Unless friends want to come with us, a 1-br premium is grand living. 

I have HRA as a home resort for visiting and, when not visiting, renting out.  I have WKV, WMH and 2 weeks at FSA (all within 4 hours of each other) for  
home resort reservations at 12 months from arrival.  That's 7 weeks of reservations.

And, I can use my 3 2-br lockoffs at Lagunamar for filling in the premium 1-br stays for weeks during winter.  And, I can convert Lagunamar SOs or fly to Lagunamar in January (non-Plat season) or go to HI in January or February to fill in the gaps.)  Still can takes cruises occasionally.  Why get a mortgage when I'm debt free and have the timeshare inventory and a daughter living in LA?   Salty


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 14, 2013)

Congrats!!! 

I can not wait to see how the rest of the story unfolds. 

Do you plan on posting updates of the entire process? 


One word of advice.  I have been told that you should test the waters for 2-3 months before actually buying, when relocating to a place like Roatan.


----------



## Pmuppet (Apr 14, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> Maybe we can form an exclusive Tuggers resort area...



We tuggers can't have an exclusive resort.  We need to allow the commoners in as well to fund the majority of the resort and we tuggers can sneak (trade) into it...


----------



## Henry M. (Apr 14, 2013)

I grew up in El Salvador, just south of Honduras, and have friends in Honduras. Make sure you are comfortable with the political/criminal situation in these countries. Roatan is somewhat removed from the mainland, and if you live in a walled compound with security, everything will probably be OK. However, the rest of the country is not the safest place to be in. In El Salvador, you can get a gun to your head from someone trying to steal your cell phone. Same in Guatemala and Honduras, not sure about Nicaragua. Belize is safer. Costa Rica and Panama probably even better. The locations are all physically very nice, but when I visit, I feel I'm always looking over my shoulder to make sure I'm not being followed. My wife's relatives have had their car stolen as they were driving into their gated garage. My nephew was killed a couple of years ago during what was likely a botched kidnapping. My friends in Honduras say the situation there is not much better.

Friends there will go on about how much better things are now and how great it is to live there, and in the next sentence tell you about this or that person having been held up or otherwise being the victim of crime. It is probably no worse than being in a bad part of a big US city, except that you can't avoid a certain part of town. Crime like that is everywhere and seeks out the more affluent areas.

I would not let myself be treated in the local hospitals. There are good physicians there, but facilities are not the greatest. Just like anywhere else, a good referral is the best way to find the right doctor. I don't know about availability in a small island like Roatan. The best doctors are generally in the capital city.

Private schools can be very good. We had German, American, British and French schools, with teachers from the respective countries. There were also some good private local schools. Public education is poor.

There is a large gap between rich and poor. Growing up, that was just the way things were and perfectly acceptable. However, after I came to the US to college and later had my own children, I felt bad for the living conditions of the majority of the population. Still, people are generally friendly, and household help is affordable. Just be sure to get references and check check them out, as the crime situation can result in people you hire working against you.


----------



## chriskre (Apr 14, 2013)

That's quite an adventure.

I've been to Roatan on the cruise ships.
Can't say that I share your enthusiasm for the island,  but the beaches where they took us on the ship were quite beautiful.   
The rest of the island that we saw was too primitive for my tastes though.  

House Hunters on HGTV has done several episodes on Roatan so I think that has helped bring awareness to the area.   
Congratulations on your new adventure.


----------



## Westin5Star (Apr 14, 2013)

If Denise will allow me, I would be happy to keep everyone updated on my situation.  I always try to keep my posts TS related and I will continue to do so (kind of).  Keep in mind that my considerations in this post would be great things to think of (other than schooling) when deciding where to buy your next TS.  I also wanted to say thank you for all the congrats and best wishes.  You all are like a 2nd family to me and it means a lot.  

1.  Access- It is not currently too easy to get to Roatan from the west coast.  We are finding that the best way is with United through Houston or on Taca through El Salvador.  American recently added flights through Miami and I expect more flights to be added over the years as the popularity of the island is growing fast.  Right now it is at least 8-9 hours total travel time for us but it is that long to the Bahamas and longer to VIs, Aruba, St. Maarten, etc.
2.  Why Roatan- The past few years we have traveled to many places looking for the right place.  Off the top of my head, we have been to Cancun, Bahamas, St. Maarten, Martinique, Barbados, St. Lucia, Tahiti, Bora Bora, Moorea, Hawaii, St. Thomas, St. John, Jost, Virgin Gorda, Tortola, Aruba, Cozomel, Tulum, Playa Del Carmen, Jupiter FL, Sarasota FL, Belize, Panama, and many other islands that are too small to list.  We chose Roatan because it had an excellent school for the kids, awesome golf, weather (I love to wear shorts and tshirts at night), snorkeling / diving, great grocery stores, variety of landscape (jungle, hills, beaches, etc.), decent stores, quick flight to great medical, and able to easily ship things from US.  None of the other places that we visited had all of this.  Panamas beaches in populated areas are ugly, Ambergris Caye is too remote (schools, stores, golf, etc.), Bora Bora was way too remote.  Aruba and Cancun were actually my other finalists before deciding on Roatan.  We were planning a tirp to Costa Rica in June but we have scrapped that now that we have chosen Roatan.
3.  Health Care- For any minor or medium medical issues, I hear that Peggys in Roatan is great.  $25 gets you to the front of the line seen in 10 minutes or less and includes medicine.  For major issues, a flight chartered to Costa Rica, Mexico, Panama, or the US will get you seen in about 2 hours.
4.  Testing the Waters- I have read so many suggestions to try somewhere out for several months before you buy / move.  We are doing that (kind of).  It will take us 5-6 trips over the next year to finish building.  We will most likely spend 2-3 months in Roatan during that time.  If we can't imagine living there, we can sell or use it as a vacation home.  We are blessed to have this option.
5.  Honduras- From what I have read and heard, I would not feel comfortable in most of mainland Honduras for safety reasons.  Roatan is like many US cities; there are areas that I would not suggest that my wife walk alone at night drunk 
6.  MOST IMPORTANT- I owe David a drink.  For this reason, I am building a guest suite on my house for him and Robin and I am now going to serve him his drink at my personal swim up bar (thanks Ken) at my pool.  Ken you are welcome to come and visit too.

On topic- I really hope that Starwood decides to build their next TS in Roatan so that you all can come and visit me (assuming this all works out as planned).


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 14, 2013)

What is the requirement for Roatan to get permanent residency?  

PS.  My house does not have a personal swim up bar but we recently added a large sunroom that holds an indoor pool and we have a sitting area next to it that has drinks/alcohol as needed - poor man's version of a swim up bar.


----------



## Westin5Star (Apr 14, 2013)

sptung said:


> What is the requirement for Roatan to get permanent residency?
> 
> PS.  My house does not have a personal swim up bar but we recently added a large sunroom that holds an indoor pool and we have a sitting area next to it that has drinks/alcohol as needed - poor man's version of a swim up bar.



Permanent residency for my family is about $2000 including the cost of the attorney.  I hear that you can do it cheaper on your own but it is a hassle and you have to learn a lot.  Residency needs to be renewed each year for the first five years at a cost for my family of about $500 per year.  After that, you can do five year residency renewals at lower cost.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm going to try to avoid any country that has an extradition treaty with America when i finally run...


----------



## LisaH (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you Westin5star. I am a little surprised that you did not consider Hawaii. It seems to me that the only thing Roatan has Hawaii beat is diving (if money was no object). Guess diving must be very important in your decision making process. 
I hope things go smoothly with the constructions. Hopefully soon there will be direct flight from at least LAX to Roatan.


----------



## Rascalsmom (Apr 14, 2013)

I was just there about 2 weeks ago, and I can definitely see the appeal.  We dove with Scuba Roatan in West Bay; the owner is from Roatan & runs the dive shop with his Canadian wife.  They might be good for you to meet.  

Best of luck to you; I look forward to updates on your adventure!


----------



## tropical1 (Apr 15, 2013)

It sounds so exciting!  Good luck with it all!  Look forward to hearing how it all goes for you.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 15, 2013)

We were in Roatan a few years ago when a "junta" occurred in Honduras. We didn't even feel a ripple from it. No one on the island seemed concerned.

If the bartender had not told us (and he wasn't concerned, just interested" we would not have known. 

The weather is gorgeous. 

Best wishes!

elaine


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 15, 2013)

Westin5Star said:


> .  We were planning a tirp to Costa Rica in June but we have scrapped that now that we have chosen Roatan.



You still might want to do yourself the favor of spending some time in Costa Rica. I spent two months there about 14 years ago and traveled all over the country. It is an amazing and well-educated country, with the most beautiful jungles, plains, beaches, rivers and rapids, animals, I could go on. Manuel Antonio National Park, Tortuguero National Park, Monteverde, and I forget the river I did white water rafting on, they were all breathtaking experiences. One of the things I was also surprised about is the diversity, kind of. The province of Limon on the Caribbean side is predominantly black with a distinct Caribbean flavor.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 15, 2013)

Westin5Star said:


> 6.  MOST IMPORTANT- I owe David a drink.  For this reason, I am building a guest suite on my house for him and Robin and I am now going to serve him his drink at my personal swim up bar (thanks Ken) at my pool.  Ken you are welcome to come and visit too.



We are as good as there - Summer 2015 (next sabbatical) - mark it!

Keep us updated - I think many here on a daily basis think about moving to paradise (wherever that may be...).


----------



## LisaH (Apr 15, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> !
> Keep us updated - *I think many here on a daily basis think about moving to paradise* (wherever that may be...).


You are describing me


----------



## Maui_ed (Apr 15, 2013)

Westin5Star, I doubt that I will ever get to Roatan, even if Starwood builds a resort there.  Regardless, Thanks for your posts on Tugs.  Your replies have almost always been thoughtful, considerate, level-headed, and informative.  That is not always the case on this board.  I do look forward to hearing about your great new adventure.  My brother-in-law went through a home building project on one of the Cayman Islands.  After about 2 years and close to $1M, he gave up - either was going to have to initiate legal actions or just keep on waiting.  He decided he didn't want to have to do either.  I hope your experience is better than his.  Best wishes.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 15, 2013)

Westin5Star said:


> Permanent residency for my family is about $2000 including the cost of the attorney.  I hear that you can do it cheaper on your own but it is a hassle and you have to learn a lot.  Residency needs to be renewed each year for the first five years at a cost for my family of about $500 per year.  After that, you can do five year residency renewals at lower cost.



Wow, that is easy.   Thanks for sharing.

A while back I looked into Australia and New Zealand as retirement options and the obstacles in getting permanent residency in either country is tremendous.


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 15, 2013)

sptung said:


> Wow, that is easy.   Thanks for sharing.
> 
> A while back I looked into Australia and New Zealand as retirement options and the obstacles in getting permanent residency in either country is tremendous.



A cakewalk compared to the US though.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 15, 2013)

Westin5Star said:


> 6.  MOST IMPORTANT- I owe David a drink.  For this reason, I am building a guest suite on my house for him and Robin and I am now going to serve him his drink at my personal swim up bar (thanks Ken) at my pool.  Ken you are welcome to come and visit too.



On my way!


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 15, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> A cakewalk compared to the US though.



It really is not so...


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 15, 2013)

sptung said:


> It really is not so...



We're taking this off topic but if you meet the points requirements and have the capability to complete the paperwork then in a timely manner you will be making passage to AU or NZ. Married to a US citizen it took more years than I care to remember to get a spouse green card. So many that my employer got me an L1 instead!

It is so...


----------



## blondietink (Apr 15, 2013)

We have been to Roatan and it is amazing!  A very nice place to visit and we have found the people very friendly.  Unfortunately we could never move there because of my sons' medical problems and the fact that we could not afford emergency chartered flights to go to specialists if needed.  Glad you have found your "paradise"!


----------



## lorenmd (Apr 15, 2013)

how exciting.  i know the feeling.  looking for the perfect place.  perfect doesn't have to be permanent but if i were to move anywhere out of the US it is an easy decision for me.  live in costa rica and vacation to all those great places in central and south america.  uruguay would be a close second.  health care is very important and they both have top notch health care and schools.


----------



## Westin5Star (Apr 16, 2013)

We have considered Costa Rica and Limon would most likely be the only place for us there.  I want to look at the florescent turquoise water everyday out my window and I have not seen pictures of beaches on the west coast that meet this standards.  Limon is the only decently populated town on the Carribean side.  If things break down with the deal in Roatan, we might just consider Limon.  I am surprised that Starwood is not considering a TS in Costa Rica.  I have heard about Cabo and Aruba being in consideration but Costa Rica would also be a great place for a TS IMO (based on what I have seen and read).


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 16, 2013)

The only thing about Limon from what I recall is it was prone to occasional outbreaks of insect borne diseases


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 16, 2013)

Westin5Star said:


> I have heard about Cabo and Aruba being in consideration but Costa Rica would also be a great place for a TS IMO (based on what I have seen and read).



Two words: rainy season.


----------



## jarta (Apr 16, 2013)

5Star,   ...   "We have considered Costa Rica and Limon would most likely be the only place for us there."

  Have you ever been to Limon and seen it?  If you have, ???????????  I have been to Limon.  It is truly a dirty, extremely poor, third-world city of 60,000.  There is no infusion of capital in Limon.  Dole moved the banana shipping out of Puerto Limon to Puerto Moin.

http://www.caribbeanportreviews.com/PuertoLimon.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limón

http://www.lonelyplanet.com/costa-rica/caribbean-coast/puerto-limon

I've traveled a lot.  There are lots of places I have enjoyed visiting.  But, there are only a very few places I'd choose to live permanently outside of the USA.  Limon, Costa Rica would not be a place I would ever consider.

But, it is your money and your lifestyle to live.  And, your decision where to live.  (If you and your wife desire to move your family from SoCal to an isolated tropical island, at least Roatan is a very beautiful island.)   Salty


----------



## Westin5Star (Apr 16, 2013)

Jarta,

I had read and heard about some issues with Limon as well (it is similar to what I had read about Colon Panama). This is the reason that we chose to go to Roatan first before Limon.  I appreciate and respect your opinion on Limon and I am pretty sure that I would agree with you should I decide to visit there.  More than likely from what I have read and heard, I agree that it probably would not be for us (but I would like to go and see it).

Ironically, I just notice that my internet browser shows me that I had already clicked on (read) two of the three links that you provided.  I guess I am reading some of the right stuff at least


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 16, 2013)

glypnirsgirl said:


> We were in Roatan a few years ago when a "junta" occurred in Honduras. We didn't even feel a ripple from it. No one on the island seemed concerned.
> 
> If the bartender had not told us (and he wasn't concerned, just interested" we would not have known.
> 
> ...



The islands are almost like a separate country from the mainland.


----------



## jarta (Apr 16, 2013)

5Star,   ...   Living in a place is different than vacationing in a place.  May you always love the place where you choose to live.  

Remember.  The grass is always greener ... !

Choose wisely.  But, it's your choice to make.  GLTY.   Salty


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 16, 2013)

jarta said:


> 5Star,   ...   Living in a place is different than vacationing in a place.  May you always love the place where you choose to live.
> 
> Remember.  The grass is always greener ... !
> 
> Choose wisely.  But, it's your choice to make.  GLTY.   Salty


So true, people I knew that lived on Bermuda regularly commented that they need to take a trip to NY or Boston to stop getting island fever.


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 16, 2013)

Jarta's right, Limon is very poor and was dirty. Great place to visit, but perhaps not really great to live, though I only visited their main city and do not know if there were nicer areas in suburbs or the rest of the province. The Pacific coast side (Guanacaste province I think) was better but the water not as clear and warm if I recall as Atlantic side. But still oh so tranquil. If Atlantic Ocean is what you desire, Roatan is probably the better choice for residence over Limon province.


----------



## lorenmd (Apr 18, 2013)

no, not limon at all.  the place to live is down south pacific past manuel antonio in the area of uvita.  truly beautiful amazing, many very nice ex pats choosing to make dominical uvita area their home for all the right reasons and they are going to put an international airport down there.  the roads are all beautifully paved and the beaches are very nice.  google whales tale uvita and see for yourself.


----------



## RLG (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm still curious why the OP ruled out Hawaii.  I would have thought it has a lot of advantages compared to a tiny isolated third world country where English isn't the primary language.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 18, 2013)

RLG said:


> I'm still curious why the OP ruled out Hawaii.  I would have thought it has a lot of advantages compared to a tiny isolated third world country where English isn't the primary language.



My WAG: Honduras' tax rate tops out at 25%.  In the US it's 40%, and there are talks to dramatically increase the tax on capital gains.


----------



## spuppy (Apr 18, 2013)

LisaRex said:


> My WAG: Honduras' tax rate tops out at 25%.  In the US it's 40%, and there are talks to dramatically increase the tax on capital gains.



The state tax in hawaii adds another 11%.  If you are US citizen or permanent resident, don't you have to pay the US federal rate no matter where you live?

From the IRS web page:
http://www.irs.gov/Individuals/International-Taxpayers/U.S.-Citizens-and-Resident-Aliens-Abroad

If you are a U.S. citizen or resident alien, the rules for filing income, estate, and gift tax returns and paying estimated tax are generally the same whether you are in the United States or abroad. Your worldwide income is subject to U.S. income tax, regardless of where you reside.


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 18, 2013)

spuppy said:


> The state tax in hawaii adds another 11%.  If you are US citizen or permanent resident, don't you have to pay the US federal rate no matter where you live?
> 
> From the IRS web page:
> http://www.irs.gov/Individuals/International-Taxpayers/U.S.-Citizens-and-Resident-Aliens-Abroad
> ...


It's complicated and depends on how Westin5* earns his income.
But yes you pay your federal tax regardless.  You can offset federal tax paid in other countries and you can deduct $95,100 of income but still you are probably getting swept into federal taxation.
http://taxes.about.com/od/taxhelp/a/ForeignIncome.htm
I'm assuming he is not a salary man with the travel and ability to relocate like this so if he is self employed the Foreign Income deduction does not apply.

If he is an employee of his own company this is even more complex.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 18, 2013)

LisaRex said:


> My WAG: Honduras' tax rate tops out at 25%.  In the US it's 40%, and there are talks to dramatically increase the tax on capital gains.



If you live in Ca it is far worse.  Phil Mickelson's sentiments about living in CA and paying high taxes pretty much sums up our feelings of living here.

http://msn.foxsports.com/golf/story/phil-mickelson-plans-drastic-changes-due-to-tax-situation-012013

Plus, as an employer it gets worse...


----------



## sjsharkie (Apr 18, 2013)

spuppy said:


> The state tax in hawaii adds another 11%.  If you are US citizen or permanent resident, don't you have to pay the US federal rate no matter where you live?
> 
> From the IRS web page:
> http://www.irs.gov/Individuals/International-Taxpayers/U.S.-Citizens-and-Resident-Aliens-Abroad
> ...



Yes, you do need to pay US federal rate unless you give up your citizenship (or permanent residence status if green card holder) although you may get a credit for foreign taxes paid. (I should say generally since there are likely some exceptions.)

Remember that Hawaii can be friendly to retirees from a taxation perspective -- civil service and state pensions are non-taxable -- depending on the source of income.  (As an aside, Puerto Rico has some favorable tax treatments for new residents to entice high wealth individuals to move there so that might be another area to consider.)

-ryan


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 18, 2013)

sptung said:


> If you live in Ca it is far worse.  Phil Mickelson's sentiments about living in CA and paying high taxes pretty much sums up our feelings of living here.
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/golf/story/phil-mickelson-plans-drastic-changes-due-to-tax-situation-012013
> 
> Plus, as an employer it gets worse...



I have zero sympathy for him.



> Mickelson, 42, has earned $67,677,098 on the golf course and considerably more off the golf course in a Hall of Fame career during which he has won 40 PGA Tour events, including four major championships.
> 
> Forbes magazine reported last year that Mickelson earned $43 million in endorsements in 2012. In the magazine’s list of highest-paid athletes, Mickelson ranked seventh, behind boxers Floyd Mayweather and Manny Pacquiao; Tiger Woods; basketball players LeBron James and Kobe Bryant; and tennis pro Roger Federer.


----------



## spencersmama (Apr 19, 2013)

How exciting for you, Westin5Star.  Congratulations!  You'll have to post some pictures next time you go, it sounds lovely.  But please don't sell all your timeshares, I like reading your point of view on this board.  

I was kind of surprised you didn't have HRA on your list of TS's to keep.  Even though HRA is on an island, the vibe of Atlantis seems very different from that in Roatan.


----------



## Westin5Star (Apr 20, 2013)

I do not want to turn this into a tax debate or anything political.  I will say that taxes are a factor in my decision but not the main one.  I pay 65-75% in CA USA if you include federal income- non capital gain (39%), state (11%), sales (9%), property, alchohol, phone, fuel, utilities, etc.  That does not include the permits, regulatory, and employer expenses.  These are the facts of what taxes cost me but there are plenty of other non TS forums where we could discuss that.  

This is a TS blog I would ask everyone to keep the discussion related to location, culture, and other similarly related issues that could be TS related.


----------



## Westin5Star (Apr 20, 2013)

I am in Roatan now.  I got here yesterday and I am leaving tomorrow.  I came for just a few days to place my house on my lot.  It is beautiful.  The weather is perfect (for me). The people are friendly.  I am excited to have my house be built here.

Today I met with my attorney.  We talked about the corporate structure to hold the property, residency, citizenship, general liability, and some of the differences in the US legal system vs. that of Honduras.  I realized in that conversation that regulation and lawsuits make life in the US much different than it is here (there are positives and negative to both places).  

As I traveled the island, I realized that this would be a great place for a TS.  The cruise ships and airlines are increasing visits here at a rapid pace for a reason.  I think that it is just a matter of time before a major hotel brand builds here (maybe a TS or fractional).  I know that Pristine Bay (where I bought) has offered fractional ownerships.

My real estate agents friends (Matt and Margot) have been so helpful in answering my questions, introducing me to the right people, showing me around, and ensuring that my transaction goes as planned.  I remember that I was a bit nervous buying my TS's in HRA and WLR because the laws are very different in other countries.  It is very comforting to know that I have people that are helping me make the right decisions and protecting my interests.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 20, 2013)

Westin5Star, as long as you and your family are happy, then it is the right decision. Congratulations.

PS. Not to turn this into a tax debate forum, my sentiments about living in CA is my primary reason for wanting to move out of CA at some point.  It is such an employer unfriendly state but my family is pretty much stuck here for now.  Our business is not mobile.  But we may just stay put ultimately as we love the weather here...


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 20, 2013)

Westin5Star said:


> I do not want to turn this into a tax debate or anything political.  I will say that taxes are a factor in my decision but not the main one.  I pay 65-75% in CA USA if you include federal income- non capital gain (39%), state (11%), sales (9%), property, alchohol, phone, fuel, utilities, etc.



If taxes aren't the main reason, do you want to share what your main reason is? Is it just the desire to live on an island?


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 20, 2013)

Westin5Star said:


> As I traveled the island, I realized that this would be a great place for a TS.



Roatan must be developing because Delta has direct flights to Roatan (from Atlanta) on Saturday.  The last time I checked, a few years ago when it was featured on HHI as being a prime snorkeling/scuba spot, the flights were 18 hours or so from Cincinnati.

P.S. We need pictures!


----------



## pharmgirl (Apr 20, 2013)

How is the Internet access in Roatan?  For me, this would be necessary to spend more than a week vacation 

Westin 5 star I enjoy reading about your many vacations, do you think you will keep this up when you live in Roatan?

For me, I think it would be too small but sounds lovely


----------



## RLG (Apr 20, 2013)

sptung said:


> Westin5Star, as long as you and your family are happy, then it is the right decision. Congratulations.



Isn't this what people usually say to the folks who bought full freight retail priced timeshares and are past the recission period?


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 20, 2013)

RLG said:


> Isn't this what people usually say to the folks who bought full freight retail priced timeshares and are past the recission period?



:hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:

Yes! But in this case, I'm sure Jody knows what he's doing. Or, at least I hope so!


----------



## RLG (Apr 21, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> :hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:
> 
> Yes! But in this case, I'm sure Jody knows what he's doing.



I seriously doubt it.

I moved to a tropical island from the big city more than 10 years ago, so I'm pretty familiar with the decision making.

Since I've been here, I've seen lots of people make ill considered decisions to move here and they've predictably moved back.  Those are people who were unhappy despite all the similarities Hawaii has to the rest of the US.


----------



## Westin5Star (Apr 21, 2013)

LisaRex said:


> If taxes aren't the main reason, do you want to share what your main reason is? Is it just the desire to live on an island?



There are many factors that led us to want to have a residence outside of the US and taxes were one (but not the main one).  In fact, as a US citizen we are required to continue pay taxes regardless of where we live (I am not considering renouncing my citizenship at this point).  Many factors were important.  I would say that culture, tropical, pace of life, diversification, and landscape are high up on my list.  

CULTURE- I have found that, in general, the Latin American culture is more family oriented.  It seems that they often place more value in their time with people (family, friends, and strangers) than they do on physical possessions.  Latin American's also seem to have a desire to earn what they get.  In the US and in many places in Europe, there seems to be more of an entitlement mentality that only seems to be getting worse.  I do not mean to be political or offend anyone by these statements!

TROPICAL- I live in Tahoe and Southern California.  The water in Tahoe is cold but it is beautiful.  My wife doesn't love the snow.  The beaches and ocean in SoCal are not to my liking (cold, smelling, ugly compared to Carribean, and crowded).  The nights in SoCal and Tahoe are basically cold (no shorts and Tshirts other than a few month in SoCal summers).  We like tropical weather.  I like 80-85 degrees with a breeze during the day and mid 70s in the evenings.

PACE OF LIFE- Since I mostly stopped working almost 10 years ago, I like to relax a little more than what most do in the US.  Don't get me wrong, I can be productive and efficient when I need to.  Sometimes I feel like everyone in the US is in such a hurry for everything.  I have learned to be more patient the past decade and I will need to be even more patient in Roatan.

DIVERSIFICATION- I do not believe that the US is on a good path.  I believe that we have too many unfunded liabilities and commitments that we will not be able to keep.  I have concerns about the long term prognosis for the dollar (especially with it remaining the reserve currency of the world).  The government is more involved in our lives than I would prefer and I do not think that the path the US is on is sustainable.  Having a house in Roatan offers me a backup plan if you will.  If things go bad or really bad in the US, I have another home!

LANDSCAPE- I like turquoise water.  I love being in the water snorkeling and diving without a wetsuit.  I enjoy sitting on a white sand beach with few people around while I am being shaded by palm trees.  I love to golf and sometimes even just look at a golf course; I find it relaxing.  Right now I spend 1-2 weeks per month enjoying tropical locations and I golf daily when I am in SoCal.  I know that I will not be doing these things 24x7 in Roatan as I plan to get involved in missions and volunteer work there.  I do like to be able to take a few hours a day though to relax and the landscape in Pristine Bay is exactly what I like.

I hope that this helps answer the questions of why we are looking to make a change.  It remains to be seen whether we will move full time, use this as a vacation home, or maybe even do a year on a year off type of situation.  I am keeping my options open.  I will say that after spending another few days this week in Roatan, I want to keep spending time there.

PS- If you want to discuss politics, taxes, direction of the US, reserve currency, etc., this is not the place for it.  My comments were only meant to try to answer questions asked of me so that others can know my reasoning behind my decisions.  If you want to discuss those things, there are many forums for that or I am happy to have you PM me and we can email or talk all you want.


----------



## Westin5Star (Apr 21, 2013)

LisaRex said:


> Roatan must be developing because Delta has direct flights to Roatan (from Atlanta) on Saturday.  The last time I checked, a few years ago when it was featured on HHI as being a prime snorkeling/scuba spot, the flights were 18 hours or so from Cincinnati.
> 
> P.S. We need pictures!



Roatan is growing and becoming more and more popular with tourists.  New flights to Roatan keep popping up.  American Airlines recently added service from Miami.  I am looking forward to the direct flight from LA.  I believe Roatan now has 9 cruise ships per week which is great for the island economy.  

I do not have very many good pictures as I am not to good with a camera.  I suggest doing a Google search for West Bay, West End, or Sandy Bay.  I will add a link here for Pristine Bay which is where I am building my house:
http://www.pristinebayresort.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=56&Itemid=5


----------



## Westin5Star (Apr 21, 2013)

pharmgirl said:


> How is the Internet access in Roatan?  For me, this would be necessary to spend more than a week vacation
> 
> Westin 5 star I enjoy reading about your many vacations, do you think you will keep this up when you live in Roatan?
> 
> For me, I think it would be too small but sounds lovely



The internet is good but not great.  You can get a lot of bandwidth to your home but you will pay for it.  I will most likley end up paying around $100 per month for internet at my house (and that is pretty fast speeds that allow for things like streaming video).  Internet on cell phones is decent through the island but right now it is 3G type speeds.  I would expect this to be 4G in 5-10 years but that is just a guess.  Many stores, restaurants, hotels, etc. have free wifi so you can connect with your phone just walking around town.

When I travel to TSs, internet access is very important.  I do not think that a TS on Roatan would have a problem living up to my internet standards.  Build Starwood bulid!


----------



## Westin5Star (Apr 21, 2013)

RLG said:


> I seriously doubt it.
> 
> I moved to a tropical island from the big city more than 10 years ago, so I'm pretty familiar with the decision making.
> 
> Since I've been here, I've seen lots of people make ill considered decisions to move here and they've predictably moved back.  Those are people who were unhappy despite all the similarities Hawaii has to the rest of the US.



I probably spend about 20 weeks a year on tropical islands.  I do not know how I would hold up to 24x7x365 though.  That is why I am keeping my options open to this just being a vacation home for a few months out of the year!


----------



## Fredm (Apr 21, 2013)

*Warning!*



Westin5Star said:


> Roatan is growing and becoming more and more popular with tourists.  New flights to Roatan keep popping up.  American Airlines recently added service from Miami.  I am looking forward to the direct flight from LA.  I believe Roatan now has 9 cruise ships per week which is great for the island economy.
> 
> I do not have very many good pictures as I am not to good with a camera.  I suggest doing a Google search for West Bay, West End, or Sandy Bay.  I will add a link here for Pristine Bay which is where I am building my house:
> http://www.pristinebayresort.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=56&Itemid=5



Warning! My Kaspersky 2013 has blocked the link provided. Malicious url. 
Might be inactive, or the database may need to be updated to clear. But, proceed with caution.


----------



## jarta (Apr 21, 2013)

Fredm said:


> Warning! My Kapersky 2013 has blocked the link provided. Malicious url.



Same for me.  Must be trying to drop a cookie that Kaspersky doesn't like.   Salty


----------



## slip (Apr 21, 2013)

There's always a risk involved in making a move like this but that's what makes
It fun and exciting. I feel the same way about Hawaii, I love it there but a 
Full move there might not be for me. We'll keep going back to help us decide
But you're never sure. You've done a great job keeping you're options open
And you're risk low. Congratulations and I hope everything works out well
For you.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 21, 2013)

Sounds like you've put a lot of thought into it.  I appreciate your candor in revealing why you've chosen Roatan.  We still would like to check out Costa Rica one day as a possibility for a retirement/move, but it's difficult when we have limited vacation time.


----------



## Westin5Star (Apr 21, 2013)

slip said:


> There's always a risk involved in making a move like this but that's what makes
> It fun and exciting. I feel the same way about Hawaii, I love it there but a
> Full move there might not be for me. We'll keep going back to help us decide
> But you're never sure. You've done a great job keeping you're options open
> ...



Thank you Jeff!


----------



## Westin5Star (Apr 21, 2013)

LisaRex said:


> Sounds like you've put a lot of thought into it.  I appreciate your candor in revealing why you've chosen Roatan.  We still would like to check out Costa Rica one day as a possibility for a retirement/move, but it's difficult when we have limited vacation time.



If it wasn't for my fascination with bright blue turquoise water, I think that we would have ended up in Costa Rica (I agree with Jarta and just don't think Limon would be for me).  I hope that Starwood builds more TSs with near turquoise waters!


----------



## Westin5Star (Apr 21, 2013)

For those of you that the link is not working for, I recommend do a search for Pristine Bay Roatan.  You can then click on the gallery and photos to see where we are moving.


----------



## GregT (Apr 21, 2013)

Westin5Star said:


> For those of you that the link is not working for, I recommend do a search for Pristine Bay Roatan.  You can then click on the gallery and photos to see where we are moving.



Jody,

I did the search and the place looks spectacular.  I wish you well in this new phase of life and will look forward to following your updates.

All the best,

Greg


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 22, 2013)

Westin5Star said:


> I hope that Starwood builds more TSs with near turquoise waters!



Who needs Starwood?  Since you don't plan to live there full-time, we can all buy a week at the Westin5StarVacationOwnershipClub.  And it's so convenient because we can all add our input before it's built!  For instance, I'd like at least 4 bedrooms with king beds and en-suite bathrooms, please. Lazy river is optional, but a swim up bar is a must!


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 22, 2013)

LisaRex said:


> Who needs Starwood?  Since you don't plan to live there full-time, we can all buy a week at the Westin5StarVacationOwnershipClub.  And it's so convenient because we can all add our input before it's built!  For instance, I'd like at least 4 bedrooms with king beds and en-suite bathrooms, please. Lazy river is optional, but a swim up bar is a must!



I don't know...what sort of elite benefits are included?


----------



## spencersmama (Apr 22, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> I don't know...what sort of elite benefits are included?



Luggage tags?


----------



## YYJMSP (Apr 22, 2013)

spencersmama said:


> Luggage tags?



Oooo, gotta get me some more of those luggage tags  -- United tore off one of my WKORV tags...


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 22, 2013)

spencersmama said:


> Luggage tags?



Yes! I'm sold, send me a contract for the 5*privateclub membership.


----------



## Westin5Star (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you for the vote of confidence everyone.  If I wasn't so darn retired, I would totally start my own TS company   Swim up bars in the lobby, in the rooms, at the restaurant, on the beach, and maybe even one at the pool.  I am getting excited!!!  

BTW, I would also create a free luggage tag replacement program (online )


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 23, 2013)

Westin5Star said:


> Thank you for the vote of confidence everyone.  If I wasn't so darn retired, I would totally start my own TS company   Swim up bars in the lobby, in the rooms, at the restaurant, on the beach, and maybe even one at the pool.  I am getting excited!!!
> 
> BTW, I would also create a free luggage tag replacement program (online )


Have you ever stayed at the Sheraton Laguna Nusa Dua (it would be branded Westin these days but this was a Sheraton side property pre Westin/Sheraton merger).  It's Luxury Collection
http://www.starwoodhotels.com/luxury/property/overview/index.html?propertyID=277
The lagoon access rooms are awesome.  Direct access to the swimming pool from your balcony!




And if you get the suite room


----------



## Westin5Star (Apr 23, 2013)

That looks really nice.  I would love to visit sometime.  I believe that it is a little further than I was wanting to travel to and I really was hoping to move to a golf course.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 23, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> Have you ever stayed at the Sheraton Laguna Nusa Dua (it would be branded Westin these days but this was a Sheraton side property pre Westin/Sheraton merger).  It's Luxury Collection
> http://www.starwoodhotels.com/luxury/property/overview/index.html?propertyID=277
> The lagoon access rooms are awesome.  Direct access to the swimming pool from your balcony!
> 
> ...



I like how it's only cat5!


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> I like how it's only cat5!


The Sheraton Senggigi Beach Resort is also great and a Cat 2 hotel!
http://www.starwoodhotels.com/sheraton/property/overview/index.html?propertyID=121

5* > Fly via BKK and you can play golf on the airport golf course between the runways!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJYu_Uf6ZD8

Well you could!


----------



## clsmit (Apr 24, 2013)

Congrats on your new adventure! From what I read, most people there speak English, not Spanish. But are you having to deal with everything bilingually?


----------



## Westin5Star (Apr 25, 2013)

clsmit said:


> Congrats on your new adventure! From what I read, most people there speak English, not Spanish. But are you having to deal with everything bilingually?



Thank you.  My experience is that most people speak English enough to get by if you do not speak Spanish; especially in the service industry.  Over the past 10-15 years, more Spanish speaking people have relocated to Roatan for job opportunities so speaking Spanish can come in handy at times.  

To these mostly Spanish speaking folks, I will usually speak 2/3 Spanish and just throw in some English words when I do not know them in Spanish.  My attempt at Spanish is usually appreciated which is obvious by the attitude and helpfulness that I receive.  I find this to be true throughout Latin America.

My offer to buy the house was in English.  Closing and transfer documents will be in Spanish but my attorney will be providing me with a English translated set; my attorney speaks perfect English.  

I am off to Cancun in the morning to practice my Spanish next week.  I sure hope that the internet at WLR is better than it was last year!


----------



## GregT (Apr 25, 2013)

Westin5Star said:


> I am off to Cancun in the morning to practice my Spanish next week.



My family and I are free next week to help with the Spanish.  Just let us know.


----------



## clsmit (Apr 26, 2013)

Que vayan bien!


----------



## SDKath (Apr 28, 2013)

I've been to Roatan, twice, to dive.  I can totally see why you want to retire there!!  Wish I could do the same.  Congrats!  Katherine


----------



## Westin5Star (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks Katherine.  I trust that your diving experiences were as good as what I have experienced and heard from others.  

I haven't seen too many posts from you lately.  I hope that you are doing well.

After Roatan, our top two locations were Cancun or Aruba.  I am in Cancun now, loving it but not regretting our decision.  WLR is doing very well.  The service and maintenance issues that I had experienced in the past are definitely improved.  I just visited my friend house at Lahia here in Cancun which was amazing but Pristine Bay is definitely more our style.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 4, 2013)

Jody - check out 'Cool Pools' on HGTV - one has great (simple) idea for swim-up bar.


----------



## Westin5Star (May 5, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> Jody - check out 'Cool Pools' on HGTV - one has great (simple) idea for swim-up bar.



Thanks, I'll check it out when I get home; I am on the plane right now on the way back from WLR.  I thoroughly enjoyed the swim up bar all last week at WLR.  We stayed at the Ritz the past couple of days and I was disappointed that they do not have a swim up bar (even though the servers come around often and will serve you in the pool).


----------



## mindy35 (May 9, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> Have you ever stayed at the Sheraton Laguna Nusa Dua (it would be branded Westin these days but this was a Sheraton side property pre Westin/Sheraton merger).  It's Luxury Collection
> http://www.starwoodhotels.com/luxury/property/overview/index.html?propertyID=277
> The lagoon access rooms are awesome.  Direct access to the swimming pool from your balcony!
> 
> ...



I've stayed at the Laguna.  It's fabulous!!


----------



## Westin5Star (May 11, 2013)

I'm at my house in Tahoe.  The weather is perfect (75 degrees) and it is not crowded but.... I wish that I were in Roatan.  Our plan is working to build in Roatan and get rid of Tahoe.  We will still visit Tahoe once every 1-2 years but we really prefer tropical.  It would be super cool if Starwood would build a TS in Tahoe and in Roatan (both with swim up bars of course).


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 16, 2013)

Your fave...


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 30, 2013)

Westin5Star said:


> Thanks Katherine.  I trust that your diving experiences were as good as what I have experienced and heard from others.
> 
> I haven't seen too many posts from you lately.  I hope that you are doing well.
> 
> After Roatan, our top two locations were Cancun or Aruba.  I am in Cancun now, loving it but not regretting our decision.  WLR is doing very well.  The service and maintenance issues that I had experienced in the past are definitely improved.  I just visited my friend house at Lahia here in Cancun which was amazing but Pristine Bay is definitely more our style.



I was just watching House Hunters International and the people purchased a condo in Pristine Bay!

http://www.hgtv.com/house-hunters-international/a-dream-home-on-roatan/index.html


----------



## Westin5Star (Jun 30, 2013)

I actually saw that episode several months before I went to Roatan.  I never really put 2 and 2 together until I came over the hill and saw Pristine Bay.  I then remembered back to that episode.  

I heard that the couple that bought on that episode has since traded up to a larger floor plan than what they originally bought.  I have not seen them in Pristine Bay yet on my (so far) three trips there.  Maybe one day I will and I can ask them about their experience on the show. 

On Monday, we just got back this week from 8 days in Roatan.  The weather was amazing and we are really starting to get more and more comfortable on the island.  We are starting to know our favorite restaurants, where things are in the grocery stores, how to best interact with the locals, and I have even gotten two haircuts there ($5 at the nicest salon I saw that is in the mall).  

I wish they would take the swim up bar that David posted above and put it at the beach club in Pristine Bay.  I will say that they bring me drinks while I'm in the pool and often.  They don't even seem to mind serving my beers in glass bottles which is how I prefer to drink them in a non-restaurant setting.  

This week is 4th of July and we love the fireworks right by our house in Tahoe.  It is kind of sad that this might be the last 4th of July we spend in Tahoe.  I am not yet sure if we are getting rid of our place in Tahoe or if we will keep 3 houses.  I am leaning towards 2 houses (SoCal and Roatan) and keeping 2 weeks of our TSs.  Most likely we will keep WLR and WKV and just use them mostly as traders.  I have had great ease with trading into WSJ, HRA, and Hawaii resorts so there is not too much reason to pay my high MFs at WKORV (unless I really had to have my OF view) or HRA.


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 30, 2013)

I assumed it was not a new episode....I was half watching and then I heard the name of the development and glanced over to see that spectacular view across the golf course/lagoon out to the ocean. Looked fabulous!

Hard to decide what to keep and what to get rid of - it would probably be sensible to see what your actual usage is the first year or two, and then decide what to sell.
But agree you should decrease your TS holdings.


----------

